# AVC-R Questions



## Zadok (May 3, 2004)

Is the boost actuator suppose to stay closed when you turn the AVC-R off?
B\c it closes off the boost signal to the stock wastegate and causes the car the run infinite boost!
I'm trying to find out if the unit is broken or if this is normal????


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sounds normal to me.........if you shut off what it is that controls boost (the solenoid) then it's never going to open.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

i would think that if any design was considered it would break open. meaning that if it breaks it would allow the wastegate to open instead of keeping it closed, but if its the other way around then that is completely retarded and you should sell it anyways.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

actually, the AVC-R is a very nice unit, with some EXCELLENT features.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

i don't give a crap, if the thing breaks and is designed to keep the wastegate shut it isn't worth a crap. I'm not going to risk a couple thousand dollars just because everyone likes the unit.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you use a boost controller, why would you want to shut it off..............? it's your boost controller................do you see what I mean?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yeah i see what your saying but based on what the guy is asking, basically if his boost controller is broken, if his wastegate stays shut when the boost controller breaks that can happen at any time. i'd like an electronic controller that when it breaks it allows the wastegate to flap around so 1) i know its broken or something is wrong and 2) i don't blow the engine on a SDE.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the controller just controls the solenoid......the solenoid could be broken...which could happen to any controller.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yes but what happens to the controller after it breaks is what I'm talking about.... does it break open? or does it break closed? a good design would break open...


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

Being i was bored and wanted tsomething to do, i researched James' question about the AVC-R. i couldn't find anything online, so I call Apex'i in Orange Co. The tech rep informed me that the soleniod is fail safe, if it fails, the boost is controlled by the installed spring. So if what Zadok is describing is true, the wastegate is jacked up not the controller, or he has the boost lines routed incorrectly. 

From what i gathered the controller only works with power, no power internal valve is open, so it acts like its not there. If it the soleniod doesn't shot off, then you have problems, but simpler to fix(turn off motor or AVC-R you pick)


Dave


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

There you go...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

seee? the AVC-R isn't as crappy as you think


----------



## Niceguy (May 30, 2003)

Zadok said:


> Is the boost actuator suppose to stay closed when you turn the AVC-R off?
> B\c it closes off the boost signal to the stock wastegate and causes the car the run infinite boost!
> I'm trying to find out if the unit is broken or if this is normal????


No, chimmike is wrong. It's not supposed to cut off the boost reference to the wastegate actuator!!!

If the actuator sees no boost, then it doesn't know when to open the wastegate, if it can't open the wastegate, it can't regulate boost, just like you said, it runs infinite boost.

When the solenoid is closed, it shouldn't cause an airflow restriction. I think you have this installed incorrectly. If the solenoid is closed, it should allow the wastegate actuator to read the actual, unaltered boost.

When the solenoid opens, it bypasses the boost reference to the atmosphere through a bleeder, and fools the actuator into thinking you have less boost, which in turn allows you to boost higher (because the actuator opens later).


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

Niceguy said:


> No, chimmike is wrong. It's not supposed to cut off the boost reference to the wastegate actuator!!!


Actually according to the installation diagrams, i is supposed to cut off the boost reference to the wastegate, that is how it works. The wastegate see's NO boost till the controller see's what it wants, then it sees max boost.(opening the waste extremely fast for percsion control) 



Niceguy said:


> If the actuator sees no boost, then it doesn't know when to open the wastegate, if it can't open the wastegate, it can't regulate boost, just like you said, it runs infinite boost.


this part is supposed to happen when power is applied to the soleniod, up til the set boost point is sensed, then it will open.



Niceguy said:


> When the solenoid is closed, it shouldn't cause an airflow restriction. I think you have this installed incorrectly. If the solenoid is closed, it should allow the wastegate actuator to read the actual, unaltered boost.
> 
> When the solenoid opens, it bypasses the boost reference to the atmosphere through a bleeder, and fools the actuator into thinking you have less boost, which in turn allows you to boost higher (because the actuator opens later).


Also accordding to the diagrams, you have these backwards, the Soleniod is open when power is off and when set boost pressure is reached. The sonleniod is closed with power is on and boost is below the set level. And i do not beleive that the AVC-R bypasses boost to the atmosphere, thart would be a boost leak, from what i can see on the diagrams, it just holds the boost til it is needed to snap the wastegate open extremely fast.


Dave


----------



## Niceguy (May 30, 2003)

I dunno if I believe it closes the reference to the wastegate if the unit is off. That would mean that if the unit fails while at WOT and shuts off, you're liable to blow your engine.


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

Niceguy said:


> I dunno if I believe it closes the reference to the wastegate if the unit is off. That would mean that if the unit fails while at WOT and shuts off, you're liable to blow your engine.


Where did i say that, as a matter of fact i said the exact opposite it only closes the refernce when the solenoid has powerup till the set boost lvl is reached, then the wastegate sees max boost and opens. No creep, no spike, solid boost control.

The only way it can cause catostrophic engine damage is if it is STUCK in the closed position, which would require a majorly damaged solenoid, something you would obviously see, dents, cracks(or faulty from manufacture...is possible very unlikely but possible).... the way it is setup, it losses power and opens either by gravity or by spring(didn't ask which one), *but it opens so it won't blow the motor.*


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

Zadok said:


> Is the boost actuator suppose to stay closed when you turn the AVC-R off?????


 NO it is not, see my above posts, you probably have it installed wrong or have a faulty solenoid and should send it back to Apexi for them to check out.


Dave


----------



## Niceguy (May 30, 2003)

koroshiya said:


> Where did i say that, as a matter of fact i said the exact opposite it only closes the refernce when the solenoid has powerup till the set boost lvl is reached, then the wastegate sees max boost and opens. No creep, no spike, solid boost control.
> 
> The only way it can cause catostrophic engine damage is if it is STUCK in the closed position, which would require a majorly damaged solenoid, something you would obviously see, dents, cracks(or faulty from manufacture...is possible very unlikely but possible).... the way it is setup, it losses power and opens either by gravity or by spring(didn't ask which one), *but it opens so it won't blow the motor.*


You misunderstood what I was saying. I know all about how a boost controller works, and I know it's SUPPOSED TO CUT REFERENCE TO THE ACTUATOR WHEN IT'S ON AND WORKING CORRECTLY AND CONTROLLING BOOST. 

The whole question (where chimmike was incorrect), was that when the AVC-R UNIT is OFF, then the solenoid should NOT be denying the actuator of seeing boost. And that is what I was getting at.


----------



## Niceguy (May 30, 2003)

Niceguy said:


> No, chimmike is wrong. It's not supposed to cut off the boost reference to the wastegate actuator!!!



What I mean here, is that it shouldn't cut boost reference to the wastegate actuator when the unit is OFF!



Niceguy said:


> When the solenoid is closed, it shouldn't cause an airflow restriction. I think you have this installed incorrectly. If the solenoid is closed, it should allow the wastegate actuator to read the actual, unaltered boost.


Hence what I said here. WHEN THE SOLENOID IS CLOSED, IT SHOULDNT CAUSE AN AIRFLOW RESTRICTION. What I got from the original post, is that when HIS AVC-R unit is OFF, then it's not allowing the actuator to see boost.


----------

